# Time is fleeting, nothing changes.



## Darunia

I'm working on a drawing and I love having Latin titles for my art, and I'd like help with the translation:

"Time is fleeting, nothing changes."

I believe "Tempus fugit" is "Time is fleeting," and I don't know the latter part... if someone could help me out with this, I'd be very grateful.

Thank you


----------



## Agró

Darunia said:


> I'm working on a drawing and I love having Latin titles for my art, and I'd like help with the translation:
> 
> "Time is fleeting, nothing changes."
> 
> I believe "Tempus fugit" is "Time is fleeting," and I don't know the latter part... if someone could help me out with this, I'd be very grateful.
> 
> Thank you



"Fugit irreparabile tempus, nulla mutat".

_Fugit irreparabile tempus_ is the original Virgil's phrase, usually shortened to "Tempus fugit".


EDIT: flee*t*ing/fleeing??


----------



## Passante

My attempt
Effluit tempus immutabilis

if you want only the second part, as  'Omnia mutantur (Tutto cambia) - by Ovidio' so i suppose 'nihil mutantur'


----------



## Flaminius

If you want to use _nihil_ for nothing, the conjugation of the verb _muto_ should be _mutatur_, for the third person singular.


----------



## Starfrown

Agró said:


> "Fugit irreparabile tempus, nulla mutat".


Did you intend to type _nulla res_?


----------



## Agró

Starfrown said:


> Did you intend to type _nulla res_?


Probably, can't remember.

Nulla res mutat
Nihil mutatur

Which would fit better?


----------



## Starfrown

Agró said:


> Probably, can't remember.
> 
> Nulla res mutat
> Nihil mutatur
> 
> Which would fit better?


According to Smith and Hall, _nulla res_ may be used as an emphatic equivalent of _nihil_, rather like "nothing whatsoever" as opposed to simply "nothing." After a preposition or in any situation where inflection is necessary, a form of _nulla res_ is required.
----
When translating the English "change," used intransitively, I think it is probably best to use, as Flaminius did, the middle forms of _muto_: _mutor, mutari, mutatus sum_.


----------



## Passante

Flaminius said:


> If you want to use _nihil_ for nothing, the conjugation of the verb _muto_ should be _mutatur_, for the third person singular.


Thanks for correction


----------

